# Advice on what BBQ is best!



## gem1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I am starting a temporary food stall which includes BBQ corn I wanted to cook on coals and was interested in what some BBQ experts think will work best to cook a corn on Cobb in under 5 mins and be easy to transport! Any suggestions


----------



## Max1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cook it completely through in 5 minutes? Boiling water, and the microwave. Cooking on the BBQ would take at-least 30 minutes to an hour depending on how how your temp is. 

Try this
Grilling Corn on the Cob - YouTube


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2014)

I like to leave in the shuck and soak in a bucket of cold water for about 30 mins. Put on medium direct heat and give an occasional roll each five mins or so to scorch up the shucks. When it looks about right and smells good throw in the insulated box. will stay hot for a long time. Peel it right before eating using the peeled back shuck to hold it while eating. The silk is easy to pull back and ignore.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I like to leave in the shuck and soak in a bucket of cold water for about 30 mins. Put on medium direct heat and give an occasional roll each five mins or so to scorch up the shucks. When it looks about right and smells good throw in the insulated box. will stay hot for a long time. Peel it right before eating using the peeled back shuck to hold it while eating. The silk is easy to pull back and ignore.


 That's the way we have done it.  
I don't think you can cook more than 2 ears of corn at a time in less than 5 minutes and that would be in a microwave.

Best to pre-cook and hold.  We have put uncooked in the bottom of the cooler underneath the hot cooked, and they came out steamed...really good corn, but no char-taste.


----------



## boozer (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I guess I should chime in on this one,  being a husker Nebraska boy.  First of all,  there's no way to properly cook sweet corn in 5 minutes.  It should be grilled, with the husk on for about 30 min.  Until the husks start to burn.  Then you season and eat.


----------



## boozer (Jan 29, 2014)

Of course you could always boil em, quarter them up and put them on sticks and then deep fry.


----------



## MI Smoke (Jan 30, 2014)

What bbq is best?    Free


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

MI Smoke said:


> What bbq is best?    Free



Amen.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 1, 2014)

Well if yall are referencing what I said on the five min deal..I said give them a roll each five mins..not total cook time. Usually takes me about 15-20 mins on the cook cycle. Actually it dont bother us raw vegans. to eat raw corn. Thats how us Raw Vegans do it..lol. Much healthier and gives good living enzymes etc. The best way to mess it up is cook too long.


----------



## boozer (Feb 2, 2014)

Raw corn! Lolz


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2014)

How to Eat Raw Corn on the Cob | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## TAC1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was actually starting to think that was some type of whiskey reference...

Anyhow cooking corn on the cob with coals. I have saw this done and thought it was very interesting, and it takes longer than 5 minutes. As the others said you cook on all sides with the shucks still attached and I liked the idea of soaking them, I've never tried it but it should help the corn from doing anything weird while cooking it.

My cooking methods:
Method #1
Whole corn on cob with shucks on grate over charcoal (if you've never heard of royal oak it's the bomb, but most of us have so I'll assume you have also) 2 zone fire (med-high and low to no heat), cook corn on all sides till somewhat toasty over the hot side then move them over to finish up. Feed wood chips into the fire as they burn out this will add some good flavor, especially if you are using regular charcoal, since it's a formed product and has lost some of it's smokey goodness. Watch it on the size of the chunks you use, cause I found out cooking with large chunks is the same as cooking with wood, (can easily get a 600+ degree fire that will kill your food...) I'm gonna estimate my cooking times on this method are around 15-20 minutes give or take 5 minutes.

Method #2
This is the cheaters way to make corn on the cob. (I normally use a single zone fire like I use with hamburgers.) (^.^) Shuck that corn, remove the silk, now we pull out our favorite seasonings and either oil or butter, grab some tin foil and lay it out flat, lay the corn in the center slather with oil or butter and sprinkle on the seasonings, and now wrap the corn in the foil and lay it with the seam facing up at first if it does leak it won't leak all the seasoned fatty goodness out from the get go, then flip it half way through cooking and when it's done pull em out and serve. I use this method when I cook for my mom and dad. Seasonings I use are black pepper and Italian seasoning or black pepper, chili powder, paprika, and garlic powder. (Just a little bit of these seasonings go a long way on taste so be careful.) I'd estimate the cook time here to be 15-20 +/- minutes also. 

I don't normally time this stuff so I can't be exact on either. Use your instincts with it, that's what I always do. (of course that does often have side effects, like if you are having a bad day things get rough...)


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2014)

Not sure what you folks are smoking..but I said "give it a whirl each five minutes..not total cook time." It seems sorta like trying to talk to liberals because they keep changing up the quotes etc. I have heard of Royal Oak and used it enough to know it is the Bomb..at least as far as bombing out. Now can tolerate their lump variant slightly but I have kin who have sheet a superior product to their Briquettes. As sorry as Kingsford is..its better than that crap. So let us clarify that issue before proceeding much deeper. Thanks.


----------

